# Are fullseat breeches going to affect my skill level?



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

My instructor recommended that I get a pair of fullseat breeches to increase my confidence level. I'm not against the idea (other than that I already have several expensive pairs of breeches that are nowhere near being worn out :?), but I'm wondering if they actually make that much of a difference. And if so, are they a way of working around trouble areas rather than addressing them directly? For instance, if there's something that I'm not comfortable doing now because I don't feel like my seat is secure enough, but then all of a sudden I find that I CAN do it in the fullseat breeches, am I actually learning anything new, or am I just becoming dependent on the pants? Thanks!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Full seat breeches give your seat more to "grab" onto the saddle with. On one hand, they will be personal preference. Some people like them better but.... If your instructor is suggesting them to "increase your confidence", I'm not so sure that is the right way to go about it. 

If there is something you don't feel comfortable with, you shouldn't try to make yourself more comfortable by changing pants. 

You should PRACTICE to make yourself more comfortable!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I wouldn't use them to build confidence :/

That being said, I LOVE my full seats because I feel more comfortable. One of my saddles in particular is quite slippery, and if I wear jeans I can feel my seat isn't as secure and I just don't feel comfortable.

If you're comfortable in what you wear already, I wouldn't bother. I don't see how wearing different pants can make you feel more confident, other than in my case they stop my bum slipping so I guess they do make me feel a little more confident.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if I know that I am going out on the trail, and might have some quick stops, from a trot or canter, I do love those full seat breeches. I am happy to cheat.

however, I see your point. are you feeling like you are having near falls? do you need a confidence boost?


----------



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> however, I see your point. are you feeling like you are having near falls? do you need a confidence boost?


Tinyliny, my trainer is really good at challenging me, but within reason, so recently at least I haven't experienced any near falls that I didn't feel like I could handle. I'm just kind of a nervous rider in general so I think she's trying to come up with any small thing that can help with that. Honestly, though, I feel like I've gotten more confident since I've started taking lessons from her, so maybe it's just a matter of experience.

Speaking of which...I believe you were the person who recommended Brackenhollow Stables? If so, thanks so much! I started taking lessons there last summer and absolutely love it.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Honestly? If she's recommending them to help you _feel_ more secure / like you have more stick then I honestly don't see the problem with investing in a pair. It would be a different story if you had an unstable seat and were slipping all over the place but I TOTALLY understand a lack of confidence or anxiety in the saddle and sometimes little things like a little extra 'stick' are exactly what you need to help you advance and gain that confidence.


----------



## ingwal (Mar 1, 2015)

I only use my full seat breeches, because I think the others don't give enough grip. I don't see it as cheating, I only see it as a help for getting a better seat. And we need all the help we can get to make it perfect, right?  If I were you I would try them on and see. I guess you won't notice that big a difference, but if you go back to knee patched ones you will notice a bigger difference 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

It's personal preference, like anything. Inexpensive full seats go on sale all the time, it's not a real costly thing to try. Personally, I have problems finding full seats "skinny" enough through the butt and thighs, so the leather seat tends to wrinkle and crease, and that feels awful to me. If you have issues sitting, they may help "hold" you, but they just as easily hold you in the wrong position and make it difficult to shift to fix it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

I have full seats, one for schooling and one for showing, and they are pretty great! They don't really help with my confidence, but I think the grip reminds me to move with the horse, mainly at the canter- you can really feel it if you're not moving with them. Nice to have them on show day, too. I just use them once every 1-2 weeks, whether schooling Dressage at home or an occasional jaunt in the forest.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Ful seats don't have that much more grip - so will make a small difference. I would buy a single pair (clarino seats can be had on sale for $69) and see if it helps. When you quit slipping, even a little, it helps stabilize your legs as well as seat. 

Once you get things more stabilized then you will develop "muscle memory" to retain the proper body position - at that point go back to knee patch britches if you want and you'll find you STILL have a better seat.

Think of full seats similar to training wheels on a bicycle - you learn to ride on them then get rid of them once you've learned to balance better.


----------



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback, everyone! Lots of good points to think about. I went ahead and bought a pair of Kerrits Flex Tights on sale and am excited to try them at my next lesson. I figure that even if on the off chance I hate them for riding (not seeing that happening, though!) I can remove the sticky parts and still have a comfy pair of everyday tights.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

I think you will see a difference, or rather feel it. I only ride with full seat breeches because it grips the saddle better. Do you ride dressage or show jumping?


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Do whatever makes you feel more comfortable! I used to love my full seat breeches when I was riding in my synthetic English saddle. The seat material was some kind of nylon or something similar, so the seat was not that great to begin with. Very slippery.

That being said though, my other saddles both have leather seats (one being calf-skin), so I don't find I need them any more!

I wouldn't worry about the nay-sayers saying "oh, it will make you more dependant". Think of them like a confidence builder. You ride in them until you don't need them any more, no more and no less.

Don't be ashamed of asking for help. The way I see it, good saddles (like mine) are often made with grippy seats (suede or leather), so what's the issue with pants being the same way? Next, people are going to tell me my breeches can't have knee patches because they make me a worse rider. :lol:


----------



## palomino347 (Dec 28, 2014)

Your clothing have nothing to do with how well you do and your skills. It's clothing.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Heck, if it buys you that little bit of extra confidence needed to improve your seat, do it. You can always switch back to your other ones once you've improved. I only use mine at shows to give myself a little mental edge. Whatever works, do it.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

My coach told me I needed to get full seat breeches (but I ride dressage so I didn't really have a reason not to because... ) and WOW! Total difference for me! I felt like my (uh... full seat part) was a suction cup! 

So did full seat breeches do all the work from that point on?

MONTHS later, I was getting ready for my lesson, and I realized my full seats were in the washing machine. I had to dig my cheap $20 amazon special breeches out of my dresser drawer and go off to my lesson and hope for the best. I was so shocked when I got on my horse without my training wheel breeches and rode just fine! Of course, I promptly solved that situation from ever happening again by getting another set of full seat (because I ride dressage and... I didn't want to stick out like a sore thumb lol); however, the training wheel breeches didn't hold me back in the long run at all.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Sit tite and sporty stick are cheaper options , check them out. They are made to spray on your pans or on the saddle. That was my training wheel option before I got any breeches.

Fay


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

skye97 said:


> Tinyliny, my trainer is really good at challenging me, but within reason, so recently at least I haven't experienced any near falls that I didn't feel like I could handle. I'm just kind of a nervous rider in general so I think she's trying to come up with any small thing that can help with that. Honestly, though, I feel like I've gotten more confident since I've started taking lessons from her, so maybe it's just a matter of experience.
> 
> Speaking of which...I believe you were the person who recommended Brackenhollow Stables? If so, thanks so much! I started taking lessons there last summer and absolutely love it.


Your timing is perfect as my instructor suggested that I may want to invest in a pair. I ordered a pair from Dover and will be wearing them this weekend. My problem has always been that I don't put enough weight in my left leg. So I find myself slowly sliding to my right and my saddle slides a bit with me. I'm not looking for a crutch, but just a little help while I work on my balance. I admit I'm looking forward to wearing them.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I love my Kerrits Sit-Tight full seat breaches. They are really "sticky". I'm not one to overlook anything that's going to help my riding ability/confidence. The seat in this particular breech is almost like really thin rubber. Light enough for summer, but would be chilly in the winter.

I don't think trying any brand would hurt...and what if you tried them and they really helped! FUN!


----------

